# which is more intelligent



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which is more intelligent

Men 

Women

Cats

Dogs

And please post your reasoning if you dare  :wink: :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Obvious innit, who else but men can understand the offside rule. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Obvious innit, who else but men can understand the offside rule. :lol:
> 
> tony


I must be a tart then as I don't. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I didn't want to say anything, but...............

tony :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Certainly not the person who thought of putting polls on the forum

Loddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not for the faint hearted then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And why no votes for the girls then.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I put dog because mine knows when to shut up and sit and beg :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why were women included in the poll in the first place? :? 

Has something changed? :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

locovan said:


> I put dog because mine knows when to shut up and sit and beg :lol: :lol:


OK who are you?? and what have you done with our Mavis :? :?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I put dog because mine knows when to shut up and sit and beg :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its me honest 

thats Ray with Lord Bath as Ray painted his portrait


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll go for the Cat - I usually do!


----------

